# 4 Post Lift



## Ozzy (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anybody on here ever installed a 4 post lift in their garage? Are you able to do front and rear suspensions? What about brakes?


----------



## Grape Ape (Jun 29, 2008)

The 4 post lifts are not really designed for those uses. They are nice for changing oil and fluids. They can be fitted with jack plates so you can use hydraulic bottle jacks to lift the vehicle up off of the lift while it is at a comfortable working height to change tires etc. But to try to do any serious suspension work will be difficult if not nearly impossible. It would also be less safe than if you just used jacks on the floor. A 4 post lifts main use is for expanded parking in a garage. One vehicle can be driven onto the lift, raised up out of the way and another parked underneath it.

For working on a car the best option is the 2 post lift that raises a vehicle from plates under the frame of the vehicle.


----------



## yellowvetteman (Apr 29, 2010)

I purchased a jack made for my 4 post lift (direct lift).  I will lift either the front or rear of my vehicle.  I have done brakes, suspension work and brake bleeding with wheels off.  It was about $500 but makes the 4 post lift much more useful.  Also most lifts normally come with a jack bridge that you can use a small bottle jack as previously mentioned.


----------



## thomask (Aug 19, 2010)

yellowvetteman said:


> I purchased a jack made for my 4 post lift (direct lift).  I will lift either the front or rear of my vehicle.  I have done brakes, suspension work and brake bleeding with wheels off.  It was about $500 but makes the 4 post lift much more useful.  Also most lifts normally come with a jack bridge that you can use a small bottle jack as previously mentioned.



Yellowvetteman,

Can you post us up some pics of your lift in action please?


----------



## Gsport (Aug 28, 2010)

here's a picture of my 50' chevy on my lift.. i'm doing a complete drive train re-do


----------



## thomask (Sep 22, 2010)

G SPORT

Nice Chevy there.  Like your lift, too.  What are your power plans?


----------



## 427HISS (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the two post, portable low ceiling, MaxJax by Dannmar. Works great.


----------



## havasu (Oct 12, 2010)

Great pic 427HISS! The checkered flags are a nice touch!


----------



## Otahyoni (May 27, 2012)

If you have suspension work in mind I would also suggest getting a 2 post lift. Just make sure when you remove something heavy, like the rear axle, that it doesn't become front heavy and fall off the lift...

There are support stands available to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2012)

I have seen that a few times.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 21, 2012)

and bought a 4 post,
wasn't happy (after 12 yrs) with wiggly 2 post, ( rotary) 
I can do anything on my 4 post  that I could do on my 2 post, 
PLUS, i can move my 4 post around, like outside to steam the bottom of the car,  and NOT make a mess in the garage !
I use sliding tray , and bottle jack to lift my cars, and jack stands to support it, 

View attachment 57 030R.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2012)

If my garage were only a few feet taller.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> If my garage were only a few feet taller.



.....I'd like to add for my wish list....a few feet wider, more tools, a lift, etc, etc!


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2012)

You know it's my Birthday right? I want a lift!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> You know it's my Birthday right?



So this is why you have been wandering around all day in your birthday suit?


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2012)

It's been all week, you just didn't notice till now.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 21, 2012)

but didn't want to say anything about your wrinkly suit.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm to fat to be wrinkly.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 22, 2012)

bragging   or complaining?


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2012)

Little bit of both.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Nov 14, 2012)

I have the four post also.  Used it for the past ten years and it is miles better than no lift at all.  I like the mobility and I am going to use it to double stack cars as my rack system is almost done.  Too many cars... not enough space... and I thought 40x72 was large enough ?????
I have planned a place for a two post but that is as far as it has progressed.  Looking for a deal I guess.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 13, 2015)

cruzn57 said:


> and bought a 4 post,
> wasn't happy (after 12 yrs) with wiggly 2 post, ( rotary)
> I can do anything on my 4 post  that I could do on my 2 post,
> PLUS, i can move my 4 post around, like outside to steam the bottom of the car,  and NOT make a mess in the garage !
> I use sliding tray , and bottle jack to lift my cars, and jack stands to support it,




What did you mount your Rotary on..... rubber mats ?  I just purchased a 2 post 10k Rotary ascemetric lift and it is solid as a rock.  I also have a four post. Don't have a complaint on either.  Both work exceptionally well.  95% of the repair centers / car dealerships have Rotary lifts.  Made in Indiana with US steel and employees.  Don't get any better.


----------

